# Looking to crew on an Auckland based yacht



## Shonagh Lindsay (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi

I've just joined SailNet. I live in Auckland and am looking for a yacht I can crew on, I don't care how small or large it is as I just want to get some more sailing experience. Two years ago I joined a local sailing club and learnt to sail a solo Laser single handed, and a few years back I crewed on a 35ft yacht - but I did no sailing last summer. I'd love to spend weekends or weekdays on a boat starting as soon as possible. I teach part time so can sail three weekdays or any weekends. I'm an excellent cook and can whip up a great meal in any kitchen. I also swim several kilometers a week so am reasonably fit. 

Please let me know if you think I could be useful on your boat.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Welcome to SailNet Shonagh!

A lot of folks here are from the US. However, the UK, Australia, and I'll bet a few from NZ are here too.

Please, DO NOT let the few trolls that have made it past the rigorous sign in process scare you off...

Also, be careful about sharing your email address publicly, as there are a lot of weirdos out here... Be extra careful of a guy named Smack from Texas.


----------



## ppiccolo1 (Aug 6, 2011)

I have pretty much all of my sailing experience on the North Island of NZ. As you know, you are in sailing paradise. I have been able to get crew slots on boats during races in Whangarei and in Opua in the Bay of Islands, purely by networking/hanging around/joining/posting on message boards in the local yacht clubs. In the U.S. yacht (and golf) clubs are quite pricey to join. In NZ, they are $200 a year. My recommendation would be to start hanging around and post your desire to crew on a message board in the best yacht club close to you. It is very common....


----------



## ppiccolo1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Oh, and if you have trouble, please let me know. I do have some friends with some connections in that neck of the woods. I'll be flying into AKL 4 Nov....


----------

